# Radio for a Mule side x side



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

A year back I bought a Kawasaki Mule 610. Would like to install some communication equipment in it. I could go with just a CB but I'm hoping for a bit more.

Base has HF HAM, VHF HAM, FRS, GMRS and CB SSB 2-way capabilities with external antennas except for the FRS/GMRS.

Portable hand held units are FRS and GMRS capable.

My goal is the portable units can communicate to the Mule and the Mule can relay/communicate back to base without the use of multiple radios. Base, Mule and Portable all on the same frequency.

Communication equipment is use mainly for non SHTF scenarios. Local club hosts an annual event. Can not use HAM frequencies. Plus it's a good test run for SHTF.

SHTF scenarios. Swapping out the Portable FRS/GMRS handhelds for VHF HAM is a possibility IF units accept AA or AAA batteries (why limited to AA or AAA batteries? My personal requirement).

Suggestions/recommendation for a mobile unit for the Mule?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I had my side-by-side and ATV's kind of set up with FRS/GMRS. Kind of found it problematic, especially when I got off.

I ended up just getting headsets for the radios and kept the radio in a pocket or on a belt. I also installed headsets inside the helmets for ATV riding.

With the handheld on me and headset on the head, I can hear it better than it being in the vehicle (especially since mine is a diesel). I can also get off the machine and still have the radio with me.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

What sort of antenna and output power are you planning for the Mule?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> What sort of antenna and output power are you planning for the Mule?


*Antenna.*

A 48" top loaded whip fiberglass, spring loaded base, non ground plane preferred. Antenna needs to be easily removeable for when Mule is transported on trailer or stored.

Second choice. Mule does have a rubberized coated aluminum roof so a type of ground plane antenna could be utilized. I really don't want to drill a hole in the roof unless I gain considerable range.

*Output power*

Mule does have what I'd call a minimal electrical system. 5 watts output (CB) doable. 2 meter (50 to 75 watts) highly questionable. But electrical system handles the electric winch without any problems. I might be able to transmit 2 meter as long as the winch is in use at the same time.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> ...FRS/GMRS... kept the radio in a pocket or on a belt. I also installed headset....


This would be perfect from Portable back to the Mule.

My understanding is that FRS/GMRS radios must have fixed antennas to be legal. My base FRS/GMRS radio is located in a basement so the range from Base (no elevated external antenna) to Mule would be considerably less then ideal.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

TheLazyL said:


> *Antenna.*
> 
> A 48" top loaded whip fiberglass, spring loaded base, non ground plane preferred. Antenna needs to be easily removeable for when Mule is transported on trailer or stored.
> 
> Second choice. Mule does have a rubberized coated aluminum roof so a type of ground plane antenna could be utilized. I really don't want to drill a hole in the roof unless I gain considerable range.


What's the diameter of your ROPS? If you would consider mounting the antenna to somewhere on your ROPS, this may work for you.

I use DJ O-clamps (they're used for mounting lights and such for a stage show) for mounting most everything to my ROPS.

They come in a variety of diameters. The ones I bought are 2" with an insert that goes down to 1.5". My ROPS are 2" so I just pulled out the inserts.

They're quick on and off the ROPS if/as needed. In the picture here, you mount something like your antenna on the left where the wing nut is. The handle on the right makes the whole clamp come off quickly.

I normally buy them on e-bay.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> What's the diameter of your ROPS? If you would consider mounting the antenna to somewhere on your ROPS, this may work for you.
> 
> I use DJ O-clamps (they're used for mounting lights and such for a stage show) for mounting most everything to my ROPS.
> 
> ...


My first choice (non-ground plane antenna would be to mount on the ROPS as you suggest.

This is what I have to mount the antenna: <Click Here> Use a stud mount and the antenna would unscrew, no need to remove the entire mount and coaxial cable.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That'll work.

So you're leaning towards CB in the Mule?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> That'll work.
> 
> So you're leaning towards CB in the Mule?


*Range.*

FRS: 3/10 to 1 mile

GMRS: 1 to 2 miles

CB: 3 to 6 miles

2 meter: 50 miles.

Range of Mule on 1 tank of gasoline: 100 miles

With CB then the Mule can travel further from Base, this I like. 
But then no communication from Mule to Portable (FRS/GMRS).


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I figure that reply's to my OP confirms my web searches. Their is no one radio that does FRS/GMRS and CB.

*Local club's annual.*

A variation of ZoomZoom's method.

Portable to Mule use portable FRS/GMRS radios. If Mule Driver has to leave the Mule he/she is still in communication with the others on foot.

Mule to Base. Install CB (CB's are readily available). Firestik antenna. Mule Drive acts as a rely between the Portables and Base.

*SHTF. *

Portables swapped out to Booferg 2 meters (low power by default).
Mule. Unscrew CB antenna and replace with spare 2 meter antenna. Replace CB with spare 2 meter Kenwood radio (same radios used now for base and truck mobile). Goal of everyone on the same frequency is achieved.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

What about running this idea around a Marine radio setup ??????? Don't they reach out farther ??????


----------

